# '97 Maxima... Antenna won't go up?



## ctbright567 (Mar 17, 2010)

The antenna won't go up. I don't hear the moter trying to run or anything, and i can't pull the antenna up by hand. Any suggestions?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Either the motor is gone or it's not getting any power. Check stereo harness for any breakage but motor is more likely culprit if you're not hearing anything.


----------



## ctbright567 (Mar 17, 2010)

could it be a fuse?


----------



## Dan1120 (Sep 26, 2009)

I agree with faja, the motor should be easily audible while standing outside the car. It COULD be a fuse, but more than likely will be the motor. Pull the connector from the motor and use a digital multimeter to see if the motor is getting voltage. If not, check the circuit. If it is, then its a bad motor.


----------

